# Dreamsynth is outstanding



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2022)

I guess I should ask the admins where to post this, eh? Oh wait.

Anyway, I don't normally post links to press releases we run on Synth and Software, but this synth is just fantastic. I've been playing with it for a few days, and I can't stop.









Cherry Audio Dreamsynth Sheds New Light on the Hybrid Synthesis Era


This truly wonderful instrument is a 2022 enhancement of the Vector Synthesis, etc. designs from the late ’80s At long last we’re allowed to let the cat out of the bag. We’ve been playing with this fantastic synth under strict embargo for a few days now – and that’s almost literal, because it’s...




synthandsoftware.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2022)

Agreed. I’ve been messing around with it for the past hour. It is a winner.


----------



## Macrawn (Mar 17, 2022)

This synth looks really great. I was wondering what people thought about it here. 

I thought this guy did a good job checking out the synth. 
 

Would like to pick it up eventually but going to pass this round.


----------



## Alchemedia (Mar 17, 2022)

Macrawn said:


> This synth looks really great. I was wondering what people thought about it here.
> 
> I thought this guy did a good job checking out the synth.
> 
> ...



Starsky's reviews are always great but I'll pass too. Not quite my idea of a "dream synth".


----------



## R10k (Mar 17, 2022)

Not that I think any sound is bad necessarily, but this sounds very subdued. It's what I imagine a computer synth to sound like. Considering what it can do, it should sound huge, but it doesn't.

Maybe I'm missing something! And, if this is the sound you're after - awesome. But, also not for me 😊


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2022)

R10k said:


> Not that I think any sound is bad necessarily, but this sounds very subdued. It's what I imagine a computer synth to sound like. Considering what it can do, it should sound huge, but it doesn't.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something! And, if this is the sound you're after - awesome. But, also not for me 😊



TOTALLY UNFAIR. Frustrating AF.

I haven't watched that video, but what you guys got from it is absolutely ludicrous. Total toilet.

This instrument is *fantastic.* It sounds bigger than huge (if you want), the sounds I was getting out of it are just gorgeous, and it's incredibly inspiring. And that's coming from someone who rarely gets excited about new synths.

I sure hope nobody pays attention to what you guys who haven't tried it think, because frankly your opinions are absolutely worthless when you take reality into account.

Damn, this is frustrating. People pour heart and soul into making an amazing instrument, and this is what they get for their efforts - Internet yak semen from people who have only watched some inane review on YouTube.


----------



## R10k (Mar 17, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> TOTALLY UNFAIR. Frustrating AF.
> 
> I haven't watched that video, but what you guys got from it is absolutely ludicrous. Total toilet.
> 
> ...


Sheesh man, coming in a bit hot on the defence of a cheap soft synth, aren't you? Is this how mods act around here? Pretty sure I just tried it a few minutes ago, and I think my opinion of it is just as valid as yours.

Just because I don't like it doesn't mean I'm crapping on the work of those who created it. Not everyone has to like everything.

As I said, if you think this is the best thing you've ever heard - that's brilliant! Enjoy it dude! We're all inspired by different things.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2022)

While I'm pissed as hell at this utter stupidity, I should add that the quality of some of the softsynths that are coming out these days is something to behold - and they've been very good for years .

Example: the Gforce OB-E. That's another synth that's getting me interested in analog synths again.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2022)

R10k said:


> Sheesh man, coming in a bit hot on the defence of a cheap soft synth, aren't you? Is this how mods act around here? Pretty sure I just tried it a few minutes ago, and I think my opinion of it is just as valid as yours.
> 
> Just because I don't like it doesn't mean I'm crapping on the work of those who created it. Not everyone has to like everything.
> 
> As I said, if you think this is the best thing you've ever heard - that's brilliant! Enjoy it dude! We're all inspired by different things.


It's not a "cheap softsynth," and yes, I'm really frustrated at how unfair the comments are.

I don't care if you don't like it, of course that's your right. But saying it sounds small? Subdued?! That's just ridiculous.

And yes, I do take personal offense at people farting at my opinions.


----------



## R10k (Mar 17, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> While I'm pissed as hell at this utter stupidity, I should add that the quality of some of the softsynths that are coming out these days is something to behold - and they've been very good for years .
> 
> Example: the Gforce OB-E. That's another synth that's getting me interested in analog synths again.


Firstly - yes! OB-E is awesome. No argument there.

Secondly, this is not utter stupidity. I've watched quite a few vids about this synth and in the comments section of all of them are lots of nice comments, plus a few which echo my thoughts.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> I don't care if you don't like it, of course that's your right. But saying it sounds small? That's just ridiculous.
> 
> And yes, I do take personal offense at people farting at my opinions.



I didn't say small. I said subdued. I'm sure there's a better word than that, but that's all I could think of at the time. I'm still not sure how to describe what it's lacking for me. And, that's for me - I am after something and this doesn't have it. And by cheap I mean not expensive.

Why on earth would you take personal offence at someone having an opinion other than yours? You're on a forum. What did you think would happen? Everyone just agree with you? 🤔


----------



## R10k (Mar 17, 2022)

Anyway, long story short... I hope you enjoy the synth. It doesn't *need* to sound huge, non-subdued or gritty or anything, really. It is what it is, and it offers the ability to make some unique sounds. Feel free to return this thread back to praising it.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 17, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's not a "cheap softsynth,"


It is literally a cheap soft synth. $39 for this is a pretty good deal. I think this is what I'd expect out of most virtual analog synths lately...and when you consider that the cheaper side of VA synths runs $600+, its quite a steal. I don't get the feeling that is got any particular unique character, but it seems quite versatile, and a steal at its price point.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2022)

It's not what most virtual analog synths sound like, though, which is why I'm enthusiastic (leaving aside that it's a hybrid analog/digital synth).

I get the feeling that Cherry Audio might have made a mistake by pricing all their instruments so low. People look at them as "for $39" rather than for what they are - in this case a 2022 version of the Dave Smith etc. synths from 35 years ago.


----------



## Macrawn (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm only passing on it because I have too many synths otherwise I would get it. I've also got an analog synth that I'd better be using. I still want it though and it seems like a good deal at $40 bucks. The appeal to me is that it is not a 1 to 1 emulation.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 17, 2022)

Macrawn said:


> *I'm only passing on it because I have too many synths otherwise *I would get it. I've also got an analog synth that I'd better be using. I still want it though and it seems like a good deal at $40 bucks. The appeal to me is that it is not a 1 to 1 emulation.


Same here. I would need 2 lifetimes to audition every one I have.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 17, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's not what most virtual analog synths sound like, though, which is why I'm enthusiastic (leaving aside that it's a hybrid analog/digital synth).
> 
> I get the feeling that Cherry Audio might have made a mistake by pricing all their instruments so low. People look at them as "for $39" rather than for what they are - in this case a 2022 version of the Dave Smith etc. synths from 35 years ago.


it's a mixed bag for me. I have other cherry audio synths and they're fine. this one stands out as being higher in quality and design compared to the others IMO. I'd say its sound is equivalent to the VA of the cobalt8m or Blofeld.. that's a great sound, especially for the price...but I think as with most other people, I need another soft synth like I need another hole in my head. That being said, for the price and execution, I bought it to support the developer. I don't know how often it'll make it into projects, but its good work either way.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 18, 2022)

A virtual synth is not analog, even if it really looks like one in your DAW.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)

This is true. But this piece of software does produce sounds that sound good, almost as if they were made by a hardware synth with very digital oscillators and voltage controlled analog filters and envelopes. But of course they’re not really voltage controlled!!!


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 18, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> A virtual synth is not analog, even if it really looks like one in your DAW.


How many people in the real world (not using DAWs, listening to music on their phones) are gonna say "this sucks because it's not an analogue synth"?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)

Not one. Ever.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 18, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> A virtual synth is not analog, even if it really looks like one in your DAW.


This is a hybrid analog/digital synth.


----------



## rMancer (Mar 18, 2022)

Sounds nice, and I appreciate all the modulation potential, but I can't say I'm a fan of the interface. The way modulation is handled makes it feel very cluttered. I much prefer the approach of something like Vital in that regard; if only all synths could have that style of visual representation for modulation.

I get what they're going for, the nostalgia factor and and all that, but man it's 2022. I'm using a mouse and a screen.

That said, it's certainly capable of some really fun (and potentially wild) sounds, and I can't argue with the price.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 19, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> How many people in the real world (not using DAWs, listening to music on their phones) are gonna say "this sucks because it's not an analogue synth"?


I don’t know. Probably no one. FWIW, I was just making a point about digital being digital, no matter how you dress it. A VST/AU synth can never truly be analog. I was not passing judgment, though. I love analog and digital.


----------



## RSK (Mar 19, 2022)

Nick, how would you compare/contrast this with Zebra (something I am intimately familiar with).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 19, 2022)

RSK said:


> Nick, how would you compare/contrast this with Zebra (something I am intimately familiar with).


I'm afraid I don't have Zebra! 

Don't tell anyone.


----------



## KEM (Mar 19, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'm afraid I don't have Zebra!
> 
> Don't tell anyone.



WHAT?!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Mar 19, 2022)

This isn't a slam on this synth, but it reminds me of older Genesis and 80's. Which is kind of cool, because so many modern synths are geared toward an EDM crowd. I think I'll be picking this one up. Thanks!


----------



## topaz (Mar 25, 2022)

Is it cheap or are others expensive.

Glass half full or half empty. ;_)


----------



## automated hero (Mar 25, 2022)

I like it, I've used it a couple of times now. The Marimba sound is nice.

It is very lo fi. The sample quality is low (you can improve the overall quality if your cpu can handle it, but not by much).

The only real issue is that I'm not overly fond of the quality of the fx. It's servicable. 

Whether that's a deal breaker, ymmv


----------



## automated hero (Mar 25, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> This isn't a slam on this synth, but it reminds me of older Genesis and 80's. Which is kind of cool, because so many modern synths are geared toward an EDM crowd. I think I'll be picking this one up. Thanks!


Isn't that the point?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 26, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Isn't that the point?


Possibly, but for me it's just that I'm smitten by some of the sounds that are coming out of it!

I personally am into playing sounds rather than getting this to modulate that while this is lower than the other automated stuff, and I haven't spent much time trying to do any of that. But it's so easy to tweak into doing your bidding.


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 26, 2022)

I've owned quite a few analogue synthesisers since 1971. 2 Mini Moog Mk 1's, Jupiter 8 ect. Not all analogue synths sound great. I have an analogue synth upstairs in it's box where it's been for years. Hardly ever use synthesisers these days but if I do, I don't really care what it is as long as it sounds good or more importantly, if it sounds what I want it to sound like.


----------



## tressie5 (Mar 26, 2022)

Generally, I keep a low internet presence because of the rampant negativity that infests the place. Whether on this forum, or YT, or FB, or anywhere you go, you WILL find people who have NOTHING POSITIVE to say about an audio product unless it's hardware. To wit: On YT, they have videos which compare the VST sound of Wavestate Native to its nuts and bolts counterpart. And, like clockwork, the negative trolls came out with their "oh, the VST sounds thin, lacks emotion, yada yada yada." As we know, the processors and sounds in both the software and hardware are EXACTLY THE SAME. The audio interfaces used were professional - MOTU, Presonus, etc. The argument of the negative trolls is akin to this: "Oh, I like the waters of the Atlantic but the Pacific is better." Huh?


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 26, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's not a "cheap softsynth," and yes, I'm really frustrated at how unfair the comments are.
> 
> I don't care if you don't like it, of course that's your right. But saying it sounds small? Subdued?! That's just ridiculous.
> 
> And yes, I do take personal offense at people farting at my opinions.


Cherry Audio is making terrific synths at super amazing prices. I have all of their work and love them. Their sounds are inspiring.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2022)

Remember that cool reverb in Dreamsynth?

It’s released as a standalone verb today:


----------

